# GOLD SP HAND FED



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

hi guys remember me saying about me feeding my spilo EMILY by hand well hers the first pics its not the best but here ya go ill try getting some better pics


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I guess that's what happens when you call your piranha Emily









Seriously though, great pictures mate








Aren't you affraid (s)he'll bite you one day?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Cool , But not very smart .


----------



## pira-me (Mar 9, 2005)

very cool pics man


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

thatz awesome


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:



> I guess that's what happens when you call your piranha Emily
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Great shots and your Spilo looks great


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice shots and... Congratulations


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

That looks Great you really got him to trust you


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

cheers for the kind words guys.iam training her well trying to.

also i dont see why people r like thats not smart yeh i no wear your coming from 
but its really not that bad the fish is after the meat not my hand at the end of the day.also i just let her take it out of my hand i dont resist .not yet anyway lol..

i used fish for pike a comman predator in uk waters and ther like barracuda ? but u still have to handle them and sh*t .its really not that bad.

ill stay very causious spelling ?

CHEERS


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

crazy. i wish you and your beloved pet the best though, hopefuly "she" doesn't decide to take a bite a bit to big one day.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

thats cool if that fish did bite you i don't think it would do to much damage. you don't have much to worry about imo.
wes


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> thats cool if that fish did bite you i don't think it would do to much damage. you don't have much to worry about imo.
> wes
> [snapback]1092581[/snapback]​


umm, a spilo that size would take a nice dime sized chunk of your finger.

awesome pics though.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

jackburton said:


> hi guys remember me saying about me feeding my spilo EMILY by hand well hers the first pics its not the best but here ya go ill try getting some better pics
> [snapback]1091641[/snapback]​


Cool I would do the same. He could do some damage but you can live. If he was like 8" I wouldn't dare lol


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice... Enjoy hand feeding her while you can. I dont imagine you'll be hand feeding her when she gets bigger. Cool pics


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow im jealous ur fish really feels comfortable with u and thats a great thing. Was she like that from the start?


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

cheers for all the kind comments.
iam training her to come up to the surface every time i lower food in and it worked today came straight for the food i had wicked fish

gold sp,s rule


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> also i dont see why people r like thats not smart


Hmmm

Maybe because thats a WILD ANIMAL that you are trying to hand feed and that also has the capability to do bodily harm to you . I mean Your giving him something to strike against , do you think that they know not to bite you because you think your training him to just attack the food ? Do you think that they think the same way we do ?


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

iam not stupid i now what your saying cause i do but i think people whine to much 
my dog could bite my face when he go,s to lick me its the same with all living creatures that can harm,

because it has teeth people like your self seem to think this is wrong were i see it ass progressing the studies of pirahna.
no disrespect harvey really your a great member and old boy to this forum i respect your comments and will remember what you have said every time i feed it


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

JB , 
Just watch your fingers buddy ..










> my dog could bite my face when he go,s to lick me its the same with all living creatures that can harm,


Your dog is not a wild animal ...







thats a bad anology .


> because it has teeth people like your self seem to think this is wrong were i see it ass progressing the studies of pirahna


I never said it was wrong just not smart ..Are you jotting this info down to what you call progressing the studies of piranhas ?


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

cheers for nice reply m8 ,as far as jotting down no but mentally yes iam just getting genral info on caracteristics ? and feeding , aggresion, memorie span ,all this sort of thing.just comparing serras to pygos. my own little studie

sorry for spelling iam sh*t :rasp:

/


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

You will probably find the pygo /serra aspect very different . And having that awsome fish is bound to give you tons of info .


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

wow you are brave.


----------



## ElKingo (Apr 29, 2005)

Great pics, beautiful fish and truely a brilliant name for a piranha!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

hahah cool!

jack's next thread will be titled "NOOOO EMILY BIT ME"


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

All you have to do now is teach her to cook and clean :laugh:


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

that is some risky business.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's verry cool


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

nice


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Congrats on getting you're goldie to feed from your hand...But seriously man...be careful...Piranha's aren't a pet dog...All they have is their insticts.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

tell us how u trained it to do that, I wouldnt mind trying that with my rohm one day!


----------



## tectad (Jul 5, 2005)

nice looking gold!!!


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

i dont mean to be "that guy" but just be careful cause im sure your finger looks pretty similar to the piece of meat thats right next to it to a piranha.

i know youve "trained" her. but people tend to put human characteristics on animals that dont have them. just be careful thats all. you dont wanna be that guy that got the tip of his finger bit off cause he wanted to to handfeed a piranha.

nice pics tho. nice fish too.


----------

